# Hiding crickets in viv???



## darrengodzilla (Sep 30, 2009)

How do you guys cope with getting all the uneaten crickets out of your viv. I'm feeding my beardies a mix of the small black ones and small locusts. I find the black ones are buggers for hiding in the bamboo root i've got in there:devil:. The small locusts arn't so bad they dont seem so get in the small crevices because of their legs, my dragons love them, and and nail all of them. Can I feed more locusts less black ones, or is it best keep feeding a variety? They're both eating plenty of veg too.


----------



## jools (Apr 4, 2009)

I usually recommend a variety of foods BUT I will not feed crickets cause I HATE them. Your beardies will be fine on locusts, you could also try roaches as a staple. If you are going to feed crix then perhaps the brown or banded would be better. Possibly feed them in a separate tub/rub rather than the viv. You could always put the crix in the fridge for 10 minutes to slow them down and then just feed one at a time. 
It's not a good idea to leave crix loose in the viv as they may bite your beardies. Hope this helps.


----------



## grannykins (Oct 9, 2006)

I feed my beardies live food in a rub. Then none go into the viv at all, - they dont seem to mind, and feed just as well.


----------



## darrengodzilla (Sep 30, 2009)

Yeah ive been putting them in the fridge, it does help and i've just discoverd the crix have a hard time getting out of the food bowl unless they jump. So i think i'll try just putting a couple at a time in the bowl instead of loose in the viv. Do roaches come in smaller sizes? As the dragons are only about 2 months old.


----------



## jools (Apr 4, 2009)

Yes they do. Going to be more expensive than crix tho.


----------



## cheshire_gem (Oct 31, 2009)

Glad i read this. Mine are fed mainly on locusts, only crickets when i can't get hold of locusts as i can't stand them and they hide like you describe. I didn't know crickets shouldn't be let loose in a viv. I was told to just put them in loose by the guy i bought them from :evil:

ETA: What is a rub? i keep reading about them but don't actually know what they are. i really need to get reading up more! Do i need one?


----------



## Pagananaka (Jul 3, 2009)

A RUB is a Really Useful Box...Took me a while to find it out tho :whistling2:

WHite or clear plastic box with lockable or well fitting lid....i think.....


----------



## Keir64 (Oct 12, 2009)

I leave crix in loose with my basilisk and they are no problem xD Probably because they dont last 2 seconds anywhere near him! XD


----------



## cheshire_gem (Oct 31, 2009)

Pagananaka said:


> A RUB is a Really Useful Box...Took me a while to find it out tho :whistling2:
> 
> WHite or clear plastic box with lockable or well fitting lid....i think.....


what is it useful for though?


----------



## grannykins (Oct 9, 2006)

If you make air holes in it its 'really useful' for keeping snakes and lizards inside. Lots of people use rubs instead of vivs. It can be cheaper to heat a rack of rubs than several vivs, and they dont take up as much room. Dont use them much myself for my reptiles, but my breeder mice are in similar tubs.


----------



## jools (Apr 4, 2009)

cheshire_gem said:


> what is it useful for though?


This is what the manufacturer calls them Really Useful Boxes. They are designed for any household / office storage requirements but rep keepers find them useful for keeping reps in as they have locking lids and are quite sturdy. Just drill some ventilation holes tho.:2thumb:


----------



## xautomaticflowersx (Sep 7, 2009)

Example of a RUB:
Really Useful, 42 Litre Handy Stacking Storage Box, Clear, Really Useful Office Storage Boxes, Storage Boxes (Plastic), Archive and Organisation, Filing and Archive Supplies, Office Supplies - Staples


----------



## lee young (Oct 14, 2009)

Stick to small locusts and roaches. Crickets are smelly, noisy, and not very nutritious. Plus the black ones are nasty little bugger and will happily sit on your beardy and eat his scales, nip his tail/toes etc. If you absolutely have to use crickets, stick to brown ones and hand feed them one at a time from the fridge.

Locusts are more expensive, but when gut loaded they are much more nutritious and dont hide, dont make noise and dont smell. They're also a bit slower than crickets, so good for baby beardies to practise their hunting on.


----------



## MikeJ (Jul 30, 2009)

Our love to devour crickets. They have had the black ones but prefer the brown ones. And they get locusts for terats as well. Crix hiding aint a problem. They dont get chance to get away. Once they had a coating, out them on the end of the normal food dish. they manage to get about 6 inches away IF THEY ARE LUCKY!


----------



## LadySaslic (Jul 3, 2009)

I come across crickets hiding alot in my cage, but cause I only have paper in my tank so sand or anything once he has finished eating I will take the tank out and collect them up. Or if my beardie has other ideas he will chase them round the empty tank happily.


----------

